# My sister wanted a Shadow box



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

And this is what I came up with. Still need to paint the Texas and Texas State Bobcat but everything else is done. She will be able to hang this on her wall at home.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice piece!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks real good.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Finally got the time to finish her up.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That finished up great.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice work!!!


----------

